# Namibia and Gauteng (South Africa)



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

In the summer of 2016 we visited a part of Southern Africa. After some lazy days at the Namibian capital Windhoek, we started a 10 days/2500 km 4WD/camping safari through the central and Northern part of this vast but thinly populated country.

After that, we spent some days in the very densely populated urban area of Gauteng, province of South Africa. So it was quite a contrast! 

That said, this is what you can expect in the next pages. Thanks for tuning in on this thread. :cheers:
*
Windhoek*:


*
Okonjima Park*:


*
Ethosa National Park*:



*Damaraland*:



*
Swakopmund*:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Skeleton Coast*:



*Sossusvlei*:


*
Johannesburg*:



*Soweto*:



*Pretoria*:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think I`m going to like this thread.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Another wonderful trip, another wonderful thread! Thank you, Ben.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Awesome views! Thanks. Ben.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow awesome! That promise great pictures kay: can't wait to see more


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great stuff, Ben! Love that rhino crossing the road...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Ben, I love Africa, and I love the way you photographed it.
Phantastic thread! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread, Ben kay: :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Windhoek*

^^ Thank you dear friends, for the nice comments. I'll do my best not to disappoint you.  Here's the first set.

After a long trip via Frankfurt and Johannesburg, we finally arrived in the Namibian capital, Windhoek. A pleasant, clean, modern and relative safe city. Not much to see or do, so the perfect place for some peaceful days of rest and relaxation.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent, always like to see places outside the usual suspects. Love that shot of the church in the roundabout, was that from the plane?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a lovely market scene, Ben! kay: (third last pic)


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice updates kay: My favorite are 10/2 (the great view on modern city and the church in rond-point) and 11/3, the market with quiet people


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for likes and comments! :cheers1:



stevekeiretsu said:


> Love that shot of the church in the roundabout, was that from the plane?


No, that picture was taken from the Independence Memorial Museum.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A look at and in this Independence Memorial Museum:





Viewing point:



A rather dull exhibition about the history and freedom fighters of Namibia.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

But the views are great:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Fascinating thread,Ben! kay: Great pics, keep them coming!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow Windhoek locals are very stylish with their local flair


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

The exhibition acutely reminds me about gone Soviet Union. Same "style", same "artistry".

Views are all right


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great views, Ben! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating set! Love that one you call "Viewing point."


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, my dear cyber friends.  Back on Windhoek's ground level:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice thread I don't think I've ever seen any pictures of Windhoek before. I'm looking forward to the continuation. BTW, isn't Namibia the country with the German ruins? Did you see any?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting thread, Ben! kay:

Love this:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A very interesting trip. I’m wondering what made you choose Namibia?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> A very interesting trip. I’m wondering what made you choose Namibia?


Climate: wintertime during our summertime, so moderate daytime temperatures, not tropical or boiling hot. (but cold in the tent at night...)
No jetlag. No wars. Relatively safe, clean and well organised.
Thinly populated, lots of protected nature reserves.
Friendly and relaxed people.
Inhabitants speak English and Afrikaans, which are both easy to us.

In short: the perfect African travel destination for families! :cheers:

My son didn't even miss wifi! :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Nice thread BTW, isn't Namibia the country with the German ruins? Did you see any?


It is. Namibia was a German colony for some decades. Many German buildings are still there, mainly in the coastal cities and villages.

There are some former deserted mining towns in the south, where you can see the ruins. We didn't go South but choose the northern parts of Namibia. Note that this country really is a big country: 825,615 km2 or 318,772 sq mi! So you'd need months to discover it all.



yansa said:


> Love this:


It's a member of the Herero people, one of the many tribes in Namibia. Women are colorful dressed in self made clothes. Very proud and friendly people.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> It's a member of the Herero people, one of the many tribes in Namibia. Women are colorful dressed in self made clothes. Very proud and friendly people.


I love their headgear.  Yes, have read about the proud Herero. They also
make beautiful handicraft, like dolls with colourful dresses.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Benonie said:


> It is. Namibia was a German colony for some decades. Many German buildings are still there, mainly in the coastal cities and villages.
> 
> There are some former deserted mining towns in the south, where you can see the ruins. We didn't go South but choose the northern parts of Namibia. Note that this country really is a big country: 825,615 km2 or 318,772 sq mi! So you'd need months to discover it all.


Actually, I should have noticed, but the building with the sign saying 'Namcraft' is definitely German.


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Not hard to see that the independence museum and memorial was built by North Koreans, simply horrible. They removed the german Südwest Reiter twice to build this Kitsch. Benonie pictured it at its new place inside the Alte Feste.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful and you've captured the personal character of the place.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all! 



Saxonia said:


> Not hard to see that the independence museum and memorial was built by North Koreans, simply horrible.


I agree. Not my style! It spoils the environment of the historic buildings in that neighborhood.

More Windhoek:

Christ Church, definitely German style!



Alte Feste:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Renovation planned:





Reiterdenkmal:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this great update, Ben! kay:

I particularly love your pic from the Christ Church with the palm tree, 
and this one. What a beautiful, highly aesthetical picture! :applause:




Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all! Downtown Windhoek:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting update, Ben! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, last set of photos are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

yes, still interesting to see Windhoek


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Windhoek looks very nice!
Great update, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for watching, liking and commenting! Some German style buildings on main road:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

St. Mary's Cathedral


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely contrasts between old and modern buildings! kay:
Also like the church in ocherous and white.
Very nice shots, Ben!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice and above all, very interesting. Thanks for sharing your trip with us, Ben.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful, the buildings are neat and I can see some interesting architecture..


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and clean city....progressive as well.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great and very interesting shots kay: Namibia looks beautiful, a superb discovery


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot, dear friends! :cheers1:

Windhoek Railway station and Trans Namib Railway Museum:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos Ben, thanks for sharing.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics, Ben!
#52/2 is a great photography, clarity, the light and the colours playing the primary role... kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Why on earth were you carrying a baton around? In case things get hairy?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see this part of the world, Africa is really underrepresented in this forum.  The church in the middle of a roundabout in Windhoek is really fun to look at!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Nice to see this part of the world, *Africa is really underrepresented in this forum*.  The church in the middle of a roundabout in Windhoek is really fun to look at!


You are so right, Nightsky!
Would love to see more of Africa, particularly of West Africa!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Africa is less touristic than other parts of the world, except the North, South and some countries for nature exploring. But it's a beautiful, exciting continent which is ready to be explored! :cheers: 
We visited Northern and Southern Africa, and we hope to travel to some Eastern countries in the near future. But safe and comfortable travel can be quite expensive.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Africa is less touristic than other parts of the world, except the North, South and some countries for nature exploring. But it's a beautiful, exciting continent which is ready to be explored! :cheers:
> We visited Northern and Southern Africa, and we hope to travel to some Eastern countries in the near future. But safe and comfortable travel can be quite expensive.


I would be interested in the "cradle of Voodoo", some West and Central African countries, and I have a great love for African handicraft, particularly
for masks!

Am looking forward to the pics you bring from your next visit in Africa, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys and thank you Silvia! We love masks too. We bring some home from our travels, so our living room is decorated with masks from around the world.

Last pictures of this tiny but nice railway museum, inside and outside the station. The friendly fellow who let us in was a real enthusiastic guy, a former employee of South African and Namibian Railways.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Thank you guys and thank you Silvia! We love masks too. We bring some home from our travels, so our living room is decorated with masks from around the world.


Glad to hear that you are a friend of masks too, Ben! 



Benonie said:


> Last pictures of this tiny but nice railway museum, inside and outside the station. The friendly fellow who let us in was a real enthusiastic guy, a former employee of South African and Namibian Railways.


It's really a very nice museum, thank you for sharing your impressions with us!

The light there is very special, hard to explain how...
Let me call it an "Edward Hopper-light" - a painter which I adore. 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's the winter light in Southern Africa. And Hopper really is one of my favorite artists too! :cheers1:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> ^^ It's the winter light in Southern Africa. And Hopper really is one of my favorite artists too! :cheers1:


:cheers1:
I wish I could photograph like Hopper or De Chirico (in his surrealist period) painted.
You are with Hopper on a good way...


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful and the place is neat and warm.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A really interesting thread!
The station looks like it was taken from a movie set.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. It's a trip back in time. But back to the 21th Century:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gibeon, a meteorite that fell in prehistoric times in Namibia, named after the nearest town.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Feel like I was there myself! kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great, interesting pictures,Ben! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A last downtown stroll before we leave small and friendly Windhoek.








[/URL]


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

National Art Gallery of Namibia:











Time to leave the capital and drive North, to the splendid nature Namibia has to offer!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven’t visited Namibia, but I have visited South Africa - and the light and the ambience is very similar and familiar. Interesting!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

To be honest, Windhoek architecturally reminds me of north American cities. Wide streets, modern buildings, interesting places...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Special thanks to provide insight into the National Art Gallery, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ My pleasure! 


openlyJane said:


> I haven’t visited Namibia, but I have visited South Africa - and the light and the ambience is very similar and familiar. Interesting!


We only visited the very urban Gauteng region on a 4 day stopover between Windhoek and Munich, so it's difficult for me to compare. But Namibia was a part of South Africa for some decades, so some similarities are possible. 


Skopje/Скопје;141154055 said:


> To be honest, Windhoek architecturally reminds me of north American cities. Wide streets, modern buildings, interesting places...


I agree, sometimes I had the feeling we were back in Harlem or Richmond. 

Thanks everyone for liking and commenting! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

This vehicle was our transport and our home for the next 10 days. Guided by a South African driver/biologist, an excellent Namibian bush cook and accompanied by an Australian, Italian and Chinese traveller, we explored the Namibian ecological heaven. 



First stop, the rather small Okonjima reserve, explored by the Africat Foundation


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Okonjima nature reserve, Namibia:*







Guides at the small Okonjima campsite:


----------



## BlueBetta (Jul 12, 2017)

Benonie said:


>


Cheetahs! They're so beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Wonderful to see such creatures in the bush! I'm just a little envious.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions from Okonjima reserve, Ben - every pic a favourite! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you! 

The pictures will be a bit less urban until we've reached the coastal city of Swakupmund. But first the splendid nature of Namibia's biggest and best known wild life reserve: the huge Etosha National Park in the North of the country.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Jackals like these always wander around at the campsite at night, which made it extra exciting to go to the toilet in the dark...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating nature impressions, dear Ben!
Particularly love the portraits in #86/1 and 4! kay:

Did you see snakes there?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


yansa said:


> Did you see snakes there?


No, fortunately not.  My wife is scared of snakes and I only like them behind a window...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Great stuff I`m seeing, Ben.


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

nice trains, and wow the wildlife

Also it's funny to see all those signs in Afrikaans On the few occasions that I have heard it spoken it, it took me a few minutes to realise which language they were speaking (maybe some unknown Flemish dialect) and why I understood it


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your images from Namíbia; loved both the natural life and the modernity of urban área (loved most of all things in that modern urban landscape those meteorites on the sdquare, trully amazing).


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No, fortunately not.  My wife is scared of snakes and I only like them behind a window...


I would love to watch snakes there in the wilderness, but of course from
a distance of three or four meters.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

To see these creatures in the wild is quite something!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, what a wonderful experience, Ben!
Your photos are fantastic. Thank you very much.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you everybody, for the many likes and comments! :cheers1:














[/URL


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It can be quite busy in Etosha National Park!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you not feel a little vulnerable in just a tent?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those zebras!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Did you not feel a little vulnerable in just a tent?


Only a little bit, I always have to go to the toilet at night.... The campsites are in fenced _'safe zones'_, although most fences are damaged and sometimes animals enter the campsites, even pussycats and elephants, but that's rather rare. Jackals are always around the tents looking for food, but are seldom dangerous.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for looks, likes and comments, dear friends! :cheers1:

This friendly, proud and beautiful Herero women are selling handmade souvenirs along the road. They don't bother being photographed in their self made, Victorian style dresses.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions, Ben, great portrait of mother and daughter! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I enjoyed very much your pages I haven't see before - wildlife, mountains, tribes -, and enjoyed too your delicate comment about treating local people with respect 


And, about this young woman:



Benonie said:


>


She is so radiant and handsome, could be easily a top model on those fashion capitals, like Milan or Paris... but I'm glad to see her living with so happy face close to her family and land


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I totally agree! It's a beautiful, happy lady. She's so shiny even he Wikipedia contributer uses an image of her on the Herero page.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, great pictures!
Beautiful women in their Victorian costumes and their hats.
What an incredible trip you had, Ben!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Benonie said:


> I totally agree! It's a beautiful, happy lady. She's so shiny even he Wikipedia contributer uses an image of her on the Herero page.


She's lovely! And a great photo, too, Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Skeleton Coast*

Thank you all, dear friends! 

We continue our tour, driving to the Atlantic Ocean and theSkeleton Coast, called "The Gates to Hell" by Portugese seaman.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Seals... thousands of them. And the unbearable stench of tons of poop...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

"Gates of Hell" many centuries ago, maybe... now this place looks like Heaven :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, lots of ships wrecked there, the main reason why Namibia was only colonized in the 19th Century.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful impressions of animal wildlife, dear Ben! kay:

And I love this pic, it's phantastic in it's pureness and clear composition in my opinion:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, Ben :cheers:



yansa said:


> Wonderful impressions, Ben, great portrait of mother and daughter! kay:


Daughter looks really very nice, beautiful!! :cheers2:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Great stuff Ben.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful, once again!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you girls & guys! :cheers1:

More Skeleton Coast, more (sun)bathing seals:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cape Cross:



"_In the year 6685 after the creation of the world and 1485 after the birth of Christ, the brilliant, far-sighted King John II of Portugal ordered Diogo Cão, knight of his court, to discover this land and to erect this padrão here”._"


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, so many beautiful colors, people, nature shots. Dream pictures, here and on last page


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly love the pictures with the seals, and the one with the shipwreck! kay:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! this is one wonderful safari, love those shots in the village.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow! very nice shots of those locals.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, my dear friends. Your likes and comments are much appreciated! :cheers1:

Swakopmund, the name sounds German, the architecture looks German, the tourists are German.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very atmospheric pics from the beach, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!  Mornings can be quite misty in Swakopmund.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Ben! kay:

Fachwerk in Africa...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Fine updates. Nice cultural mix kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets of photos, Ben!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice updates, Ben!

Most of all, I like this one: http://s54.photobucket.com/user/Ben.../Skeleton Coast/DSCF8103_zpslaa1tlu0.jpg.html


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely! must be one of your best and memorable trips, Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It really was an exciting and unusual trip, even for us, indeed. 

I thank you all for the many likes and nice words.  More Swakopmund:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

As you've probably noticed, it's winter time in southern Africa. So it's quite cold at the coastal towns. The city is sleepy, even deserted this time of year.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool you've captured the great character of the country.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice impressions of Swakopmund, Ben! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice city. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all! kay:

Sunset over Swakupmund and the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just wonderful, Ben! kay:
The last pic is my favourite - how beautiful...


----------



## Ulissone (Feb 24, 2016)

*Hima people: I look info about the car and that area*

Hi, I'd like to visit the Himba area (near Opuwo) and I don't know if it is better to rent a 4x4 car or a 4x2 car. What is your thought please? Thanks


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fascinating thread. This last photo is just wonderful! :applause::applause::applause:
Thank you, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, dear Ben! :applause:

The wide sand desert has a strong fascination...
Particularly love the loneliness and majesty of the second last pic!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Benonie said:


>



Made me remember a Cable TV Program about a guy giving tips to travel alone and enjoy the visited Country


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning updates, great pictures from the desert. That's so impressive! I love the solitary ostrich walking in this environment, and flamingos


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! It's a bit weird to see animals in such deserted places, like this nice little jackal.



It's a long but pleasant ride to the highlight of this trip: Sandwich Harbour, _"where the desert meets the ocean"_:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Only experienced and licensed drivers can do the drive. Always several cars in company, so in case of problems they can help each other.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great desert shots, Ben! This must have been the adventure of a lifetime.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

:applause:

Very impressive land(or sand?)scapes


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful landscape and pics, Ben! :applause:

Particularly love the last three pics...
Those pics bring into mind how wonderful the planet is on which we live!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Impressive, I'm speechless :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, so much beauty in these photos!
You really had an unforgettable experience, Ben. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fascinating trip.

I find the women dressed in those old fashioned costumes so curious. So strange in that environment and culture. It is as if the fashion has not changed since the days of whatever the colonial force was?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the pics with sand dune and the sea kay:

and the chacal 

great updates :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the many likes and nice comments! This trip sure is in the Top 5 of our past travel destinations.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! lovely photos!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

That desert look so amazing, but I would be terrified of walking on that sand if i think of all the snakes that are lurking underneath it waiting to bite your foot off :lol:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome colours in those sunsets. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

hellospank25 said:


> That desert look so amazing, but* I would be terrified of walking on that sand if i think of all the snakes that are lurking underneath it waiting to bite your foot off* :lol:


Haha, I would run after them to take shots! :lol:
Snakes are such beautiful and exciting animals...

*@Ben: *Phantastic updates, especially the sunset pics! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A fabulous tour! Thanks for sharing this with us, Ben.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The desert by the sea, the man alone sitting on the sand, the fantastic photos of the birds ...
I just want this thread to go on and on and on...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, we're not finished yet!  I thank you all for the many nice words an likes, dear friends. 

We continue this trip and travel back inland, to the 50.000 km2 wide Namib-Naukluft National Park, including the world oldest desert,
Namib desert and the Naukluft mountain range.

Our friendly and excellent assistent/bush cook Pauli: Thanks mate!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Crossing the Tropic of Capricorn:


----------



## Heavyduty (Mar 24, 2017)

Amazing pictures of Namibia, very impressive. The scary things on the pictures are the Land Rovers, they are unreliable as hell, constant break downs and poor spare parts supply.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Really? I didn't know that. Anyway, we drove some Japanese 4WD. No problems with that car, only one flat tire. But I think it was a Land Rover the day in the dunes?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pic of Pauli , great landscapes, and I love the apes! kay:

Am glad the thread continues! :cheers:


----------



## Heavyduty (Mar 24, 2017)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Really? I didn't know that. Anyway, we drove some Japanese 4WD. No problems with that car, only one flat tire. But I think it was a Land Rover the day in the dunes?


Japanese 4wd all the way, like in the Nissan Patrols and Toyota Land Cruisers in your pictures. You were lucky with the Land Rovers not falling apart during your trip


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Again ... wonderful!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

These photos are incredible! Great tour


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, dear friends, for the likes and friendly comments! 



Solitaire:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A touching grave in the sand!

Great pics of rusty oldtimers, Ben - especially love this one in the colours
of earth and sand, nice composition with shadows! kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

All these old cars in the desert... Wow!


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, you sure did put a lot of miles on those shoes, it looks like you went there to map the place through pictures.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful memories.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, Ben :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

These cars gnawed by desert make great shots! Beautiful updates kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Probably the reason why they left them over there.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

So beautiful!
Nature is wonderful in itself, but you have a very good eye to capture the best moment, Ben.
Great!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for highlighting the magical atmosphere of this country for us, guess we all are thinking now about a day to be there :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, my dear friends, for the nice comments and many likes. :hug:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The Namibian 'Death Valley', with trees that died hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow!!! fantastic update,Ben :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Stupefy landscape!  awesome updates, what a trip!


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Did you go to Mars Benonie? The last set is out of this world.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just fantastic! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful experience you had, dear Ben!

Love your pics of the desert, the delicate stripe pattern in #264/1, the soft,
giant waves in #264/4, and the very special atmosphere of "death valley"... :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

This one and this one look like paintings  Wonderful photos!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful pictures, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Benonie said:


> The Namibian 'Death Valley', with trees that died hundreds of years ago.


It's a blessing to die and stay inspiring, like these trees


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning, :applause: some of the pics would make wonderful paintings.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! breathtaking panoramas,


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Love this thread! Thinking of heading over there soon myself so this thread serves as great inspiration.

Given the name of the poster in this thread, will the suburb/town of Benoni, Gauteng be featuring in here?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you my dear friends, for the many likes and comments.
Credits to the colorful country and its friendly population!



L2 said:


> Given the name of the poster in this thread, will the suburb/town of Benoni, Gauteng be featuring in here?


Unfortunately not... we only stayed in the Gauteng region for three days or so. And Benoni is not a must visit, little to see or do. And the commuter trains to en from the suburbs are not very safe. 

We didn't wanna end up in this car....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Unfortunately this is the end of our wonderful trip to paradise. We say goodbye to the beautiful country and our fantastic Namibian friends. At Hosea Kutako Airport we take the plane to South Africa, where we will end our journey in a totally different environment: the urban, concrete jungle of the Gauteng region.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Very interesting tour so far, Ben. I take it that you didn't find Johannesburg very attractive, architecturally speaking? (Good photos of course!)


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine pic: #299/3! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Why-Why said:


> I take it that you didn't find Johannesburg very attractive, architecturally speaking?


Well, that's the least you can say. Johannesburg reminded me of the concrete jungles lots of American cities were in the late 1970's. There are some nice historical buildings, though. But maintenance seems to be a problem.

The best views over the city are from the 'Top of Africa', the 223 meters (732 ft) high Carlton Center, which is the tallest office building on the African continent.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Look at the roof of the skyscraper on the left...



Yes indeed, a nice bungalow over there...


----------



## L2 (Aug 19, 2008)

You were brave in getting those street shots!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the city looks like an american city but with a bit more lowrises


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressive, Ben! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Nice updates, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot everybody! 



L2 said:


> You were brave in getting those street shots!


Well, some of them are taken from a bus. For the first time in our travelling life, we decided to use a _'hop on hop of'_ bus. Attractions in Johannesburg are spread all over the wide agglomeration and public transport is not really suitable for tourists. A 2 day ticket for the bus was much cheaper and easier to use than a taxi cab.
So yes, for once it was an easy way of getting around, have some interesting information and take some pictures now and again.



Zaz965 said:


> the city looks like an american city but with a bit more lowrises


There are a lot of mine shafts underneath Johannesburg's surface, so in the former mining district it's impossible to built high constructions:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back on the bus, leaving the Carlton Center behind and driving South, through the former mining district:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting updates, Ben!
It hurts to see this despaired, homeless man...

Vienna also has many homeless people, and my impression is that their number
is increasing now...



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice and interesting, Ben!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Johannesburg looks dance; it's primed for some tall developments.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very interesting impressions about Johannesburg - it is a metropolis catching my attention since I saw the early 2000s film version of Judge Dredd (starring Karl Urban), partly using this city as location (Capetown was used too).

There are some common links between South Africa and Brazil - for example, social inequality creating conditions for crime, unfortunately. I am hopeful, but thinking too that politicians aren't doing their role in both Countries, where scandals wit political corruption are spreading recently. 

Your images of this "kind-of-USA-city" are great, and that bungallow on the rooftop is very interesting, because sometimes we see this in Rio de Janeiro too: people dreaming about a house, but needing to live in the city, so they build these architectural "follies".


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the likes, kind comments, useful information and interesting thoughts! :cheers1:

Talking about politics:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for this update, Ben!
Very interesting neighborhoods. The graffiti in the first photo of the last set is beautiful.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm very impressed by your pics, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I would like to taste those "fish and chips" with south african style


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The graffiti is amazing. Superb images of popular neighborhoods and very interesting, on the daily life of the inhabitants.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

cool! nice shots from above.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, back again. 

As you probably know, the photoserver Photobucket has changed its storage plans and raised their prices.... a lot! Lots of people and websites came in problem by this decision. My old storage plan has finally finished too and Photobucket has "_restricted_" my account.... they've blocked it and so I can no longer use or even watch or share my 15.000 pictures on this account, unless I pay 399 dollar/year. Which is too much money for me.

This Nambibia/Gauteng thread was the last one I had uploaded last year and probably you and me won't see my old pictures in my old threads ever again.

Not a real problem, I have backups of almost all my pictures online and offline. 

But I had to upload my South African pictures to my new, free photoserver, Google pictures, to continue this thread. So here they are!

Apartheidmuseum:









































































No pictures inside the museum, but it really was touching....


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Photobucket did the same to me. I cancelled my subscription and lost all my threads. All those hours of hard work, gone!

Anyway, really nice pictures from the apartheid museum.


----------



## Mzz(: (Feb 1, 2008)

what a lovely thread, I had an amazing time checking your pics. Thanks for sharing

Ps. is is too expensive to tour namibia the way you did? Looks like a dream


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice effect, make sense with thema museum :applause:



Benonie said:


> Hi, back again.
> 
> As you probably know, the photoserver Photobucket has changed its storage plans and raised their prices.... a lot!


That's so dishonest :bash:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I'm very pleased that you were able to resolve that annoying situation with Photobucket, Ben.
As always, your photos are a real delight for us!
This new set is really interesting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! 


General Electric said:


> That's so dishonest :bash:


I agree. I used to pay 30 USD per year, which was cheap, indeed. But suddenly we have to pay 399 USD/year for the same service (but with more storage than I ever need) which is way too much for just a hobby. Anyway, I don't pay that amount. They can delete all of my pictures, I use a free account now.


Mzz(: said:


> Ps. is is too expensive to tour namibia the way you did? Looks like a dream


We never join organized tours, but in this case, we thought it would be the best and most comfortable way to explore this vast country. And yes it was expensive, about 1000 EURO/person for a 10 day safari, all inclusive. But it was worth every cent! Sleeping in tents, driving a 4x4, cooking on open fire, guided by a wonderful, knowledgeable tourguide... 

Wild dog Safaris has been voted the best travel company in Namibia. They take care of the environment and part of their income goes to educational projects in the country.


----------



## alessandropt (Dec 10, 2017)

very nice! makes me want to go there


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Hope you can stay with your splendid work on other site - we need you around  .

The museum looks a very good place for visits, and its architecture is interesting - a simple message we can learn and admire.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating images from the Apartheid Museum, Ben!
Sorry about your Photobucket misadventure--I had the same experience. 
I hope you were able to preserve your amazing photos from Namibia.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pictures of the Apartheid Museum, Ben! :applause:

(It's a shame what Photobucket did. Wish you good luck with your new photoserver!)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you girls and guys! :cheers1:



yansa said:


> (It's a shame what Photobucket did. Wish you good luck with your new photoserver!)


I already use Google Photos for a while, but the Southern African pictures were still on Photobucket.

We continue our ride through urban, chaotic, exciting Johannesburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive and great shots ^^


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic updates, Ben! :applause:
#333/2 is one of many favourites!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see you posting here again. 

I too will face the same problem in June when my current Photobucket account comes up for renewal. I currently pay about £120 per year, but as you say this will go up to over £300 per year, and I’m not sure I can justify that expense.

Such a shame. All of the work and effort that has been put in over the years, and the money too.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks a lot girls and guys! Your likes and comments are much appreciated! :cheers:

We're still on the road in Johannesburg, South Africa:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow.. how interesting. Parts of it really look like Latin America, in the sense of the contrasts: old vs new, pristine vs crumbling, immaculate vs dirty...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Still fascinated by those street scenes in front of MOOSA Blanket store...
Johannesburg seems to be no beautiful city in my eyes, but a very faschinating,
and your pics are great, Ben! kay:

The more social justice and peace will dominate the life in Johannesburg,
the more harmonic the whole town will develop, I'm sure of that.

Love this one! 



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! 

Suburban Metrorail trains with the Nelson Mandela bridge in the background.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love this one!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Vitality is a good word to identify Johannesburg :cheers:


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Really enjoyed watching your adventure Benonie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I thank you all and I wish you:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A nice, guided cycling tour through South Africa's best known township: Soweto home of the Mandela and Tutu family and more than a million other black South Africans:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Orlando Towers:










Orlando Stadium:











Hector Peterson Monument:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It is highly interesting for me to see your impressive Soweto pics, Ben! :applause:

*** 

The photo of the dying boy, Hector Peterson, and his parents, brought me to tears.
I see it here for the first time.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fascinating set from a legendary location, Ben!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice and interesting, as always, Ben!
Soweto looks very lively. What a great experience you had!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Thanks!
> 
> Suburban Metrorail trains with the Nelson Mandela bridge in the background.



Just to be picky those are actually national trains - they are the ones that do long distance travel across South Africa.  

You can tell from the Shoshloloza Meyl on the side of the train.
http://www.shosholozameyl.co.za


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ You are right, thanks for the rectification Svartmetal! kay:

They looked almost similar to the MetroTrain carriages, so I was a bit confused.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice and You've captured the character of the place and its people.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks mates! We continue our cycling through Soweto and stopped at the tragic place where 13 year old Hector Pieterson was shot. An inocent boy like this one, killed by the racist Apartheid regime....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, vibrant pics, Ben! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Lively and beautifull :applause:


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

^^It is very interesting to see the life of this people ! Great shots ! This photo will be taken to favorites


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Really interesting set from Johannesburg, Ben. I love the weird light and colour effects in this one:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We loved it too, it's the Grove on Melle Street, Braamfontein.

More Johannesburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photo updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressing pics, Ben! kay:
This is a fine one:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

I totally agree, picture for the definition of being cool


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great updates, Ben!
I like that in your trips you go into daily life and do not stay in merely tourist sites.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I thank you, dear ladies and gents! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! quite interesting and beautiful composition, like the light and shadow + the reflection.:applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot! :cheers: Some more Johannesburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Joburg seems to be a complete metropolis, with History and Modernity, it would be a good place for a visit, and a longer stay to feel the common life of each day too 

I am imagining what message we can hear bellow: the classic sculptor stand by and presenting his last work in tribute of feminine classic beauty? 



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Time to leave exciting Johannesburg!
On the last day of our little trip in Southern Africa, we took the Gautrain to Pretoria, one of the country's three capital cities, serving as the seat of the executive branch of government. 




























Pretoria railway station










Tshwane City Hall:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Pretorius Square, with the statue of Andries Pretorius and the Transvaal Museum in the background:










And the local chieftain Tshwane:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Incredible, the people who lay fire in the waiting room because of delays! :nuts:
Very interesting update, Ben - my favourites are #394/2 and 4, #395/3! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Impressive, gorgeous and interesting shots through Johannesburg! Thank to share, I enjoy a lot kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Excellent shots all round, really enjoyed them. kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Would love to make a travel in this Gautrain 

Loved the monuments on public spaces too - these statues of historical personalities always catch my attention, they are in continuity with many XIXth and early XXth Century Monuments wee see around the World.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for the interest, the likes and the comments, dear friends! :cheers1:


----------

